# Parking in Rudesheim



## bevjohn

I will be touring Germany in mid April and would like to know if there are any good stelplatz or safe parking in Rudesheim. Unfortunately the camp site does not open until 1 May.



Regards.Bevjohn.


----------



## GEMMY

Have you tried BOTH campsites?

tony


----------



## Losos

bevjohn said:


> I will be touring Germany in mid April and would like to know if there are any good stelplatz or safe parking in Rudesheim.
> Regards.Bevjohn.


Just interested to know where Rudesheim is because I shall be traveling across Germany in Mid April too, I am staying at *Wilgersdorf* for a few nights. (About 100 miles west of Koln)


----------



## peejay

Hi Bevjohn;

As far as i'm aware there isn't a stellplatz in Rudesheim but stand to be corrected.

Geographically, about the closest is at Bingen but its on the other side of the river, not sure where you'd cross...

http://www.wohnmobilpark-bingen.de/index.htm

A few kms to the east on the correct side of the river there is a free one at Eltville, download the pdf flyer for more info...

http://www.eltville.de/fileadmin/downloads/flyer/Wohnmobilstellplätze2009.pdf

There are a few more in the region but the only one I have visited and can personally recommend is at Bacharach but it might be too far out for you. Its in the Campsite database.

Pete


----------



## bevjohn

Hi Losos, Rudesheim is west of Mainz 0n the bank of the Rhine. I have checked Camping Am Rhein and they open on 1 May,so its no good,I have also found a site in a place called Lorch but its quiet a distance away from Rudesheim. Back to the drawing board.



Regards.Bevjohn


----------



## peedee

There is quite a good train service between Frankfurt and Koblenz which passes through Rudesheim. All three are worth visiting so if you can find anywhere along the line it should help you visit. There is also a passenger ferry service along the Rhine and I feel sure there was vehicle ferry from Bingen across to Rudesheim.

peedee


----------



## peejay

peedee said:


> Snipped... I feel sure there was vehicle ferry from Bingen across to Rudesheim.
> 
> peedee


Had a look and you are right pd, so the Bingen stellplatz would be a good option.

>>Bingen to Rudesheim Ferry timetable<<

Pete


----------



## peedee

Just beat me to it Peejay. Trawled my photo albums and came up with these:


----------



## GEMMY

Can deffo recommend the Bingen stelplatz,stayed there for 3 nights lastAugust,nice site.

tony


----------



## peedee

Dunno why but the second picture won't display as a small size, you will have to click on it to see it.

I also recall that most of the campsites between Koblenz and Rudesheim, if not all, are on the Bingen side of the river.

peedee


----------



## peejay

GEMMY said:


> Can deffo recommend the Bingen stelplatz,stayed there for 3 nights lastAugust,nice site.
> 
> tony


Its already in the database Tony, but it would be nice if you could submit a review to the original entry and if poss a photo as it hasn't got one :wink: ....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2283

Pete


----------



## GEMMY

Pete, not much to add, other than nice peaceful site, as regards a photo then DUH!!!!!!!! 8O complete luddite.  

tony


----------



## Rosbotham

Just to warn... there was mention of a site in Lorch. I _think_ that's the one we saw from a boat on the Rhine and thought "f.....ing h.ll, how are you supposed to get to that?!?". Would be v.wary if you have a large MH.

It's a pity Caming Am Rhein doesn't open until May...that's a cracking site.


----------



## Losos

bevjohn said:


> Hi Losos, Rudesheim is west of Mainz 0n the bank of the Rhine. I have checked Camping Am Rhein and they open on 1 May,so its no good,I have also found a site in a place called Lorch but its quiet a distance away from Rudesheim. Back to the drawing board.
> Regards.Bevjohn


Thanks I've found it now  I will be a good bit to the North of there.

I have the Reise Mobil Bord Atlas book for 2009 and they list a few in that area but none in Rudesheim itself. PM me if you want me to get some web sites out of the book.


----------



## bevjohn

Thanks Losos Ive also got the Bord Atlas its Invaluable when we were there last year.


Regards.Bevjohn


----------



## bevjohn

Thanks Losos Ive also got the Bord Atlas its Invaluable when we were there last year.


Regards.Bevjohn


----------



## hymerowner

Frank's place in Bingen is brilliant - nice people, easy cyle to Bingen, bread etc delivered. do the triangle thingy on boats and cable car and train - very cheap and akes a whole day.


----------



## angie

peejay said:


> GEMMY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can deffo recommend the Bingen stelplatz,stayed there for 3 nights lastAugust,nice site.
> 
> tony
> 
> 
> 
> Its already in the database Tony, but it would be nice if you could submit a review to the original entry and if poss a photo as it hasn't got one :wink: ....
> 
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2283
> 
> Pete
Click to expand...

We went last Easter and enjoyed our time there.I've added a photo (not too good I'm afraid) and also a review.


----------



## gaspode

If it's just day parking you want, we've used the coach park in the past. There should be plenty of space off-season.

If you need to cross the Rhine the ferry is convenient but expensive for a motorhome.


----------



## Rosbotham

Any idea how much it is? We'll be going to Rudesheim in the summer, approaching cross-country from Luxembourg direction, and how pricey the Bingen ferry is will determine whether we aim for that or the bridges at Koblenz/Mainz.


----------



## GEMMY

From what I can remember, 1 euro for foot passengers, 2 euro for a scooter inc rider, and 5 euro for a m/home.For ease, a small price to pay.  

tony


----------



## fdhadi

We paid about 9 euro's on the ferry last august. There are two ferries which run so the wait is only about 10mins max. The ferry is less than 5 mins drive from the stelplaze at Bingen.

The stelplaze at Bingen is great, very much like a mini campsite and each pitch has its own fresh water and waste point. Off hand I would say there are about 30 places and big enough for any size RV.

There is also a great swimming pool complex about 3 miles away with indoor and outdoor pools, water slides, hot tubs amongst other things. Frank who owns the stelplaze will give you details. Kids will love it.


----------



## fdhadi

Found the Water park its on the L419 towards Ingelheim am Rhein.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?hl=en...ocal_result&ct=image&resnum=1&ved=0CAgQnwIwAA

Not sure how good your german is but have a look here.

http://www.rheinwelle-wasserwelt.de/

We call here on the way back from Swiss, the kids (and big kids) love it.

Just a thought, there is a great Stelplaze less than half a mile from Rheinwelle water park with electric & fresh water. Its where the A (balloon) is on the top map.


----------

